

Ask HN: What happend to Nimbus.IO? - nathancahill

They offered extremely cheap S3-like storage and data transfer, but never launched their private beta. Their website hasn&#x27;t been updated since 2012 and their Twitter account has been dark since April. Anyone know?
======
aespinoza
If you check the source repository, there was activity in July 01, 2013.

[https://nimbus.io/dev/source/nimbus.io.git/](https://nimbus.io/dev/source/nimbus.io.git/)

